# Funktion PG/PC Schnittstelle unter Windows 7



## mertens2 (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein Rechner mit Win 7 16bit, lt. Siemens zugelassen für WinCC flexible 2008 SP2. Habe ich erfolgreich installiert, Projekt läuft auch. Auf dem Rechner ist kein Step 7. Jetzt finde ich unter Win 7 niergendswo die Funktion PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen, wie Sie unter Win XP unter Systemsteuerung war. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

cm


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

...das bekommst du nur, wenn du SimaticNet installieren würdest.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/12660737 


Bei STEP7 ist es dabei aber nicht bei WinCC Flexible

Frank


----------



## mertens2 (25 Februar 2011)

*bei WinXP wurde es auch mitinstalliert....*

Bei Win XP wurde es auch mitinstalliert. Das ist doch ein Standard-Fall, ein PC in einer Anlage bekommt nur Flexible und dient dann als Visu PC. Ich denke es muss gehen, ohne Net zu installieren. Step 7 tuts unter win 7 noch nicht.


----------



## Blacky70 (26 Februar 2011)

Hallo, das selbe Problem hatte ich bei Flex Runtime 2008. Es ist sehr wohl mitinstalliert, es existiert nur kein shortcut, wie ich nach laaaanger Suche festgestellt habe. Die Datei befindet sich unter Windows\System32\S7epatsx.exe.

Einfach Shortcut auf Desktop und schon ist der Zugriff da. Man kann sich streiten ob dies nun vom großen S veprasselt worden ist oder vom großen M - Egal, aber ich finds ne unverschämtheit.


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Egal, aber ich finds ne Unverschämtheit.



Da holst du ja gleich die ganz große Keule raus 

Frank


----------



## Blacky70 (28 Februar 2011)

Was heisst hier große Keule? Die Software kostet eh genug Geld, und dafür könnte man ja schon was erwarten, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Ralle (28 Februar 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Was heisst hier große Keule? Die Software kostet eh genug Geld, und dafür könnte man ja schon was erwarten, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Ach Gott, du bist wohl noch sehr jung und rel. neu in der Branche?
Denn ansonsten wüßtest du, dass man zwar viel erwarten kann, aber nicht immer alle Wünsche unbedingt auch in Erfüllung gehen. Hier wird schon seit Jahren eine Wunschliste zu WinCCFlex führt, aber Siemens ignoriert Kundenwünsche mit einer Konsequenz, die schon wieder bewundernswert ist!  

Und jede Wette, im neuen TIA-Partal, sind die selben nervigen Fehler oder Bedienungsungereimtheiten, die man auch in WinCCFlex findet.


----------



## Blacky70 (28 Februar 2011)

Ne also ich bin nicht neu in der Branche, habe da sehr viel Erfahrung (mehr als 13 Jahre), nur mich ärgert es immer wieder, das solche Klamotten passieren. Wenn wir so eine Software abliefern würden, würden uns die Kunden die E... langziehn. Aber was solls, da können wir eh nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Boxy (28 Februar 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Ne also ich bin nicht neu in der Branche, habe da sehr viel Erfahrung (mehr als 13 Jahre), nur mich ärgert es immer wieder, das solche Klamotten passieren. Wenn wir so eine Software abliefern würden, würden uns die Kunden die E... langziehn. Aber was solls, da können wir eh nichts dran ändern.



Dann kennst ja die Fehler und solltest ja die Lösung zur Lösung kennen  It's not  a Bug, it's a feature ...


Der Spruch der 80'ziger Jahre:

Darfs was gutes sein, oder tut es auch Siemens *ROFL*


----------



## Blacky70 (28 Februar 2011)

Den kenn ich noch als Reim : Darfs was gutes sein oder solls von Siemens sein? - LOL


----------



## der_iwan (28 Februar 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du eine 32Bit Version aufspielen  



mertens2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein Rechner mit Win 7 16bit.....
> Gruß
> ...


 
der_iwan


----------

